
Zsync - the improved rsync - beza1e1
http://zsync.moria.org.uk/
======
mooism2
It looks like it's designed for a different use case than rsync, rather than
being better.

I'm not sure that the space it sees between rsync, plain http, and bittorrent
is a niche it can fill, or a gap through which to fall into obscurity.

------
brian66x
if i wanted to rsync from a bunch of different machines, i would just run
rsync on a bunch of different machines.... this sounds like a solution
searching for a problem.

